# Hunter body suit



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

First off let me say the customer service is excellent. My first suit was a large, which was the size recommended by the owner. I felt very confined and it was uncomfortable and called and spoke with them and even though I was hunting they shipped the extra large suit to my motel.

While the new suit fit better I still feel it is to restrictive through the shoulders. 

I'm 6' 2" and weigh 255lbs and my shoe size is 13. 

I was able to hunt with one even though I couldn't zip the arms up I was warm. The suit is well made and access in and our was remarkably easy and that is a hugh plus in hunting out of a tree stand. They tell me that I'm wearing to heavy of a jacket and I intend to test this by sitting on my deck when its really cold out and see how I fare. 

You should tape up the bottom zipper as it made noise on the stand. 

I must say although not bitterly cold I did keep warm and felt comfortable. I think I am going to keep both suits and give the large to my son. 

On a scale of 10, I would give it an 7 to 8. My suggestion is to make it broader through the shoulder and possibly incorporate magnets as oppose to the zipper in the arm area.

The company has a no questions return policy if you don't like it, for an entire year. 

Any questions ?


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Interesting you mentioned the magnets.
May find this interesting...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1059717&highlight=warm+bag


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

Thats why I mentioned it. I googled it while in the stand and saw that on archery talk. Seems like maybe the company is leaning in that direction. I still believe my suit is too narrow although I'm not ready to give up on it yet. 

It definately kept me warm.


----------



## baber (Jun 16, 2004)

Are there any dealers in MI that sell these? I'm headed to Ohio for ML season and was thinking about picking one up.

Thanks.


----------

